# RRP opt out and new rules comment



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So the Optout removal was put in the Federal Register today, so 60 days from now it is gone.
The two proposed changes to take effect in September are now open for public comment, "speak now or forever hold your peace!":whistling2:

Click here

do a keyword search for

RIN 2070–AJ57 for third party testing
RIN 2070–AJ56 for commercial


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

So when no, or a seriously limited few are doing these jobs.. at the cost of almost a new house.. you think THEN someone would possibly do something about this ruling? It makes my head hurt reading through that site.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I read this one RIN 2070–AJ57 for third party testing, and they are trying to add this in.



> Specifically, EPA
> is proposing to require dust wipe testing after many renovations
> covered by the RRP rule. For a subset of jobs involving demolition or
> removal of plaster through destructive means or the disturbance of
> ...


 Not unreasonable, like having to reclaim all the waste water from washing an exterior home.


----------

